# Osburn LA30



## FanMan (Mar 7, 2012)

I'm going to look at a used Osburn LA30 stove in the next couple of days... any comments on this make and/or model?  Supposedly rarely used and the asking price is _very_ good.


----------



## FanMan (Mar 27, 2012)

Well, I got it, needed only a bit of touch up paint. $200 with the pipes, looks nice and does a good job of heating.


----------



## Heatsource (Mar 28, 2012)

200 w/vent is a screaming deal, congrats!


----------

